# What parts are these?



## GAdriver (Jun 16, 2004)

I do not own a Nissan but I found these parts in my garage of a recently bought house. I have no clue what to do with them and would rather sell them then just throw them away. Here is a pic of what I found.










Any help would be much appreciated. I am located in Fort Wayne if anyone is interested in looking at the parts.


----------



## GAdriver (Jun 16, 2004)

I found some part numbers for the hubs. They are 343n4700. The AC part # is A89937 and the other part with the fuel rail and MAF only has Japan N47.The valve cover say Nissan OHC and the oil cap has something in Japaneese written on it. So does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

GAdriver said:


> I found some part numbers for the hubs. They are 343n4700. The AC part # is A89937 and the other part with the fuel rail and MAF only has Japan N47.The valve cover say Nissan OHC and the oil cap has something in Japaneese written on it. So does anyone know anything about this?


Is it just me or do the fender/light assemblies on top look like they came out of a B10 Sunny? Here's a page with a few illustrations just to show you what this car looked like: http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Pit/3823/sunny.html.

I don't think all those parts are from the same car though. A good thing, because your chances of pawning off random parts is a bit higher that way. A bad thing, because it's going to take a lot of guessing to figure this out.

Let the game begin.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like off a 280Z , all of it. Dunno what year for sure.

Edit: well , except for the fenders. Those I have no idea. Guy musta had more than one Nissan.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

i agree it looks like it came off a 280. I also am not sure what year.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What does the valve cover say on it? Also I am about 100% sure those came off a 280Z.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Need a better pic of that intake manifold , kinda looks like one for a V6. Just looks a bit odd.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

those are all from a 76-78 280Z.. you have both fenders without the headlight buckets.. an aircon compressor, intake manifold, AFM, valve cover and some hubcaps. the fenders are prolly the best off the bunch.. you might want to post this on Zcar.com.. there might be a lot more people intrested in thease parts there...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

icice9 said:


> those are all from a 76-78 280Z.. you have both fenders without the headlight buckets.. an aircon compressor, intake manifold, AFM, valve cover and some hubcaps. the fenders are prolly the best off the bunch.. you might want to post this on Zcar.com.. there might be a lot more people intrested in thease parts there...


Yeah , that's what threw me off , the fenders not having the headlight buckets on them.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah its definately all zcar stuff, 75+,that could be a 280zx manifold, but probably is for a 280z, like the rest of the stuff. The ac compressor looks just like the one from my zx, but could also be for a 280z. I would put it all on ebay or something. Those fenders look like they are in great shape, they should be worth something. The rest of the stuff is pretty common though.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

those fenders look like they are from a 510-old as hell dude.


----------

